# gambian pouch rats



## Guest (Nov 3, 2007)

.................


----------



## Guest (Nov 3, 2007)

I have no idea about rats "sorry", but as you said it well be due to him new to you.
Once he gets used to his new surrounding he may just settle more.

hth


----------



## Esined (Nov 2, 2007)

gosh I hope you manage to train him, that will be one big rat, send a picture I love rats although never owned one due to haveing so many cats


----------



## Esined (Nov 2, 2007)

I have just looked up your rat on internet and very interesting did you know they rely on their smell as their eye site is very poor so if it is smelling your dog on you it could be what is making it jumpy also they have great body language to help you know what they want.. I just typed in 'gambian pouch rat'


----------



## carol (Nov 2, 2007)

never seen one let alone looked up about them 
but if like rat, rats he should get used to you
and they get that big wow 
piccys please


----------



## Esined (Nov 2, 2007)

oh my goodness he is great, looks like he has dipped his tail in some paint


----------



## hilary bradshaw (Mar 9, 2008)

hi! where did you get him?, hilary


----------



## hilary bradshaw (Mar 9, 2008)

hi! where did you get him and how much did he cost, hilary


----------



## KristenBessant (Feb 26, 2008)

Hi There, i own a 4 month old Gambian Pouched Rat, she is adorable and lives in a 3 storey super cage lol, unfortunatly she is very unsociable even though we get her out as much as possible but she likes being stroked around the head, neck and ears  heres a pic of her  She cost us £150 from loulou in combe martin


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

great picture loe  hes lovely


----------



## Guest (Mar 17, 2008)

vixenelite said:


> great picture loe  hes lovely


thx vixy : hes a git but we love him lol.


----------



## guineapigqueen (Jan 12, 2008)

Wow thats one expensive rat but a very nice one at that. How long do they live for? I would like an African Pygmy Hedgehog but I have been told that my Skinny Pig (hairless guinea pig) habit it too expensive, £80 per pig, never mind spending £150ish on a hedgehog! Perhaps when we move and the animals have a room of their own then I may be allowed one, lol.

Emma x


----------



## Guest (Mar 18, 2008)

He's lovely - never seen one before!


----------



## Guest (Mar 18, 2008)

guineapigqueen said:


> Wow thats one expensive rat but a very nice one at that. How long do they live for? I would like an African Pygmy Hedgehog but I have been told that my Skinny Pig (hairless guinea pig) habit it too expensive, £80 per pig, never mind spending £150ish on a hedgehog! Perhaps when we move and the animals have a room of their own then I may be allowed one, lol.
> 
> Emma x


they can live upto 8 ta 10 years  i want a skinny pig bad but gonna have to wait for one of me others to peg it lol.


Anele Jessica said:


> He's lovely - never seen one before!


thx elena  x


----------



## guineapigqueen (Jan 12, 2008)

You want a Skinny! I have posted some pictures of Kanika in the gallery section, she is my baby! I have two and I am hoping to expand my collection when I visit Holland later on in the year, with limited Skinnys here I think we need some 'new blood'.

Thats a pretty good age for a Rat-a-tat-tat! Remember to post plenty of pictures, I love pictures.

Emma x


----------



## sadetta (Mar 21, 2008)

HI
I live in Sweden and i have 2 giant pouched rats, female and male...they are lovely pets.


----------



## Guest (Mar 21, 2008)

sadetta said:


> HI
> I live in Sweden and i have 2 giant pouched rats, female and male...they are lovely pets.


Have ya got any pics???

are your very tame??


----------



## sadetta (Mar 21, 2008)

Hi 
Have some pics in my own forum too, link below.

The female is tame. She is 1,3 years old. She gave birth to 3 baby rats, 24 th of January. So wonderful baby's.

The male Orion is not so tame. He will be 1 year in April. I got him in December last year. So we are working with him. 
the couple









the male Orion









the female Sandra









Any pics of your gp.rat?


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

great pics they are lovely


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2008)

yer loved the one on ya boat , we havent managed to get harnest on our male yet, hopfully we will by summer then we can take him out .

heres some pics for ya to see.


----------



## sadetta (Mar 21, 2008)

Thanks, we are so happy about Sandra. She is really cute
Lovely pics of your boy. What is his name? How old is he?


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2008)

sadetta said:


> Thanks, we are so happy about Sandra. She is really cute
> Lovely pics of your boy. What is his name? How old is he?


we got him december just gone and he was 8 weeks old then.

he's name is andy lol, we named im after my bro inlaw coz he has a big nose pmsl.

he is really chatty, he speaks all the time bigtime which is well funny.


----------



## sadetta (Mar 21, 2008)

Eolabeo said:


> we got him december just gone and he was 8 weeks old then.
> 
> he's name is andy lol, we named im after my bro inlaw coz he has a big nose pmsl.
> 
> he is really chatty, he speaks all the time bigtime which is well funny.


Here is a little movie with my girl and her baby boys. 
YouTube - Giant Pouched Gambian Rat, Sandra and her babyboys


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2008)

Awwwwwww good videos, them babys was well cute, could you hold them with no trouble???
mine was spose to be hand readed but he was likea mad thing posessed  still is sometimes...we are working on him everyday but he still can be a right git.


----------



## sadetta (Mar 21, 2008)

Oh, yes i could hold them, they have moved to their new owner, when they were 6 weeks old. 
When they were playing and they got tired they climbed up to my lap and fell asleep there. 

You need just to train him, every day. 
I don't know how much you know about these rodents, they are not like domestic rats. They are intelligent and smart, they can learn to do a lot of things. 
Have you seen the movie about the GP rat that goes to the toilet, wonderful.


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

great video they are lovely rats


----------



## sadetta (Mar 21, 2008)

vixenelite said:


> great video they are lovely rats


Thank you, yes they are wonderful.


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2008)

sadetta said:


> Oh, yes i could hold them, they have moved to their new owner, when they were 6 weeks old.
> When they were playing and they got tired they climbed up to my lap and fell asleep there.
> 
> You need just to train him, every day.
> ...


yep thats a brilliant vid.

we can hold our rat and he comes out alot but he does have his cranky moments where he just wants to sit on ya shoulder and not be touched.
so we let him be and try again  dont fancy none of me fingers missing


----------



## sadetta (Mar 21, 2008)

Eolabeo said:


> yep thats a brilliant vid.
> 
> we can hold our rat and he comes out alot but he does have his cranky moments where he just wants to sit on ya shoulder and not be touched.
> so we let him be and try again  dont fancy none of me fingers missing


Me neither. Our boy Orion bit my finger twice, it hurts a lot.


----------



## sadetta (Mar 21, 2008)

T--jay said:


> great vid and pics both of you
> 
> got to ask this do they just go to the loo anywhere


Yes, they usually pics a corner for it.


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2008)

T--jay said:


> great vid and pics both of you
> 
> got to ask this do they just go to the loo anywhere


My rat has a poo corner in his cage so weve put a big dish ther that he uses to go in, makes life alot easyer when we clean him out  and he has a wee corner, when his out he dont do no toilets so he's pretty good.


----------



## trekky (Apr 16, 2008)

I've just read Kristen Bessants message in the forum from last month (14/03/08). It appears you have the sister of my male. it's nice to find out what happened to one of his sisters. I got Odo in December last year when the babies were all 5 weeks old. he took a bite out of my finger the day i went to get him and i still took him home. He's very handlable although still a little skittish. He lives in a indoor bird avairy with my female who after reading a lot of the postings i must have been spoilt with because she is absolutly bomb proof.


----------



## trekky (Apr 16, 2008)

hi there i have just discovered this forum and think its great to read so many comments and experiences with keeping these wonderful creatures. I've kept and bred fancy rats for 16 years and came accross my first Gambian in June last year in the form of Ziyal my female and her sister in an exotic pet shop near by after rushing home to do my research and decide if i could offer all they needed Ziyal was home with me 2 hrs later. My male Odo joined the family in Dec last year. I have to say i must have been spoilt with my two as far as handling is concerned because both are extremely handlable in Ziyals case she is bomb proof any one can handle her although everyone who meets her say they can see who she's attached to. Odo still gets jumpy with sights or sounds he's not sure of but he is a one person rat. Ziyal was hand reared and Odo was handled from 10 days onwards although more regularly once i had him. Mine don't get the option to be scared of handling. Odo started off with a fake hand (one of those from a joke shop) this way he could get used to a hand coming near him and touching him without me getting the pain for doing so. once he didn't flinch with that i then introduced my own hand. This was done with in a couple of days. Now its just my hand only. He did seem to take a step back during puberty for a couple of weeks but it must have been the testosterone as he's calmed right down since. 
I will be looking for advise with breeding the gambians specifically whether to hand rear or just handle. Although i haven't found alot of info on this subject although its a mixed subject with people i've spoken to. I mainly want to breed because i feel i have been so lucky with Zee and because they are so expensive to buy i would like to be able to keep a baby and Zee's line going. Any feed back from anyone with this experience would be appreciated.

Kindest regards to everyone


----------



## xXhayleyroxX (Apr 18, 2008)

please can somebody help me find sum1 selling pouched rats????

i live in the north east of england and iv practically tried everywher 

xxxx


----------



## trekky (Apr 16, 2008)

xXhayleyroxX said:


> please can somebody help me find sum1 selling pouched rats????
> 
> i live in the north east of england and iv practically tried everywher
> 
> xxxx


It is not easy to find breeders of these animals and the only one's i know are located in the south. However as mentioned in a reply i put in a thread you have also posted in with hilary i am hopeing to breed from my pair and if you're prepared to wait i am more than happy to give you my contact details and keep you up dated that way you know you're getting one from a responsible breeder while using the time doing your research into their up keep and that way i know i'm selling to a responsible protential owner. Please note there will be terms and conditions as i don't want the young or any future young falling into the hands of a growing trade. I'm breeding from my girl because of her temperament as she is extremely friendly to the extent i can use her for attractions and talks about the species so i want to make sure i stand a good chance of getting one with a similar temperament. 
As for the distance i have family up north so i may be able to arrange bringing one up if you can't travel down south.


----------



## gemma.penwarden (Apr 10, 2008)

Hi there, I can see you are from Wiltshire..So am I!
I have a little girl GPR (well not so little) and I am awaiting my little boy in 2 weeks time, Is it just the 2 you have?
They are lovely aren't they!
Gem


----------



## gemma.penwarden (Apr 10, 2008)

Hi, sorry to here you are finding it difficult to find any of these lovely creatures, I looked around for about a week & managed to find 2 breeders, but I think It was just the case of good timing as they both had litters that were pretty much ready, altho I am down south aswell and so were the breeders that I got mine from.
Gem


----------



## trekky (Apr 16, 2008)

gemma.penwarden said:


> Hi there, I can see you are from Wiltshire..So am I!
> I have a little girl GPR (well not so little) and I am awaiting my little boy in 2 weeks time, Is it just the 2 you have?
> They are lovely aren't they!
> Gem


It is just the 2 i have. where did you get yours from. There a good chance that the girls are related as i only know of 2 breeders in this area as well i also know that the person who had my girls parents has since sold them on. I have to say i have been absolutely spoilt with my girl. The boy took me 2-3 months to find it seems there's not as many boys out there as girls.
Where's your boy coming from?


----------



## xXhayleyroxX (Apr 18, 2008)

trekky said:


> It is not easy to find breeders of these animals and the only one's i know are located in the south. However as mentioned in a reply i put in a thread you have also posted in with hilary i am hopeing to breed from my pair and if you're prepared to wait i am more than happy to give you my contact details and keep you up dated that way you know you're getting one from a responsible breeder while using the time doing your research into their up keep and that way i know i'm selling to a responsible protential owner. Please note there will be terms and conditions as i don't want the young or any future young falling into the hands of a growing trade. I'm breeding from my girl because of her temperament as she is extremely friendly to the extent i can use her for attractions and talks about the species so i want to make sure i stand a good chance of getting one with a similar temperament.
> As for the distance i have family up north so i may be able to arrange bringing one up if you can't travel down south.


tht sounds brilliant!  how much would you be selling them for coz my mum doesnt want to pay too much coz we dnt have a lot of money lol
about the terms and conditions tht is fine! im not looking into breeding them i just want some  and dnt worry ill look after them, iv had animals all my life and im looking into becoming an rspca cruelty officer 

xxxxxxxx


----------



## gemma.penwarden (Apr 10, 2008)

Hi,

My boy is coming from Southampton, he has 2 boys and 4 girls but 1 of the boys was already reserved, they are only 4 wks at mo, he's letting me have my boy at 7wks.
My girl orginally came from Kent, but I picked her up from Romsey so It was quite handy I didn't have to travel too far, they had 3 girls left, I have named her Ronnie and she is 11wks right now, she doesn't seemed too frightened of anything, but not too keen on me touching her at mo, but I'm taking it slowely and not rushing her.
While I was searching through the net I have only come across 2 breeders, which is why I got 1 from each 1, but the breeder in Southampton new of another breeder but he didn't have a litter.


----------



## trekky (Apr 16, 2008)

Ziyal my girl came from a shop in warminster. We know the store owner quite well and he knew the person who breed her. Odo my boy came from a breeder in combe martin which i think is near cornwall. I have heard of a breeder in Kent but he doesn't come highly recommended. Zee was hand reared and the only way to discribe her temperament is bomb proof i can do absolutely anything with her. Odo was handled from 10 days old and is a little more tempramental it is more a confidence thing which improves every week.


----------



## trekky (Apr 16, 2008)

xXhayleyroxX said:


> tht sounds brilliant!  how much would you be selling them for coz my mum doesnt want to pay too much coz we dnt have a lot of money lol
> about the terms and conditions tht is fine! im not looking into breeding them i just want some  and dnt worry ill look after them, iv had animals all my life and im looking into becoming an rspca cruelty officer
> 
> xxxxxxxx


As yet not totally decided on price although will probably at the cheeper end of market £175-£200. Its good to know the babies will be going to responsible owners it puts my mind at rest atbout their future.
If you forward me your contact details then i'll keep you updated as soon as there's any news. As i said before i can't give a time scale as the females are self cycling i'm hoping they will breed this year but depends on her and if he woes her enough. I'm getting by husband to give him best chat up lines Lol.
My contact details can be found on my own website pet-portrait.org.uk


----------



## xXhayleyroxX (Apr 18, 2008)

i think uv found a buyer  yeah dnt worry ill look after it i love my rattys  and if u are still unsure im taking an animal care course in september for 2 years, including looking after exotic animals 
my mum says shes willing to buy one, but nearer christmas if possible coz of money problems :S but whenever ur ratty has them lol
wer preferably looking for a boy

ill send you a private message wif my contact details, as im only 15 im guessing u probably want to sort things through with my mum nearer the time so if you ever need to ring, ask for Tracy 
she's friendly and also is a major rat lover

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------

